# side effects of HGH and how to manage/prevent?



## SSC (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey guys, pretty new here.  I've read a lot, only posted an intro..

I have been on T for about a year now and train 3-5 times / week weights, cardio almost daily

I've gained some size, bulk, definition - and was happy-ish.  Was in Mexico in October, picked up some Gentropin HGH (generic) and tried it for 3 weeks at about 7-9iu/day.  No side effects, but I noticed some immediate results like better sleep, fat loss, and I wanted to keep going.  I'm told immediate results like that are rare, and its possible there were other factors I didn't consider (had a crazy busy couple weeks and was burning x2 calories/day as normal with work), but I wanted to stay on the HGH so I found a more legit source.

I bought some 100iu swisstropin kits, and started at 4iu/day.  I did some comparing math, & realized I was at much high daily iu on the cheap stuff, so I went to 8iu/day swisstropin 

I have been on 8 iu/day for a couple weeks and have crazy bad hand tingling/swelling. I"m planning on going back to 3-4iu.. My questions is : should I stop altogether for a few days, or just reduce the amount and keep going?  any side effects to stopping altogether after such a high dose?  will my sides go away faster with zero new HGH in my system?  I think the issue was the Mexican gentropin was weak, so 7-9iu/day didn't have side effects and now I have Pharma grade stuff so 8iu is too much..

Any advice on next steps?  Go off for a few days/week? or just reduce?  The tingling/swelling REALLY bad in the AM and wakes me up..  I know everyone is Dif and their bodies process differently, but would love some advice.

thx guys for any help from those who have experienced similar or have advice.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 6, 2020)

7 to 9 is not weak, thats a hefty dose, i recommend starting at 2iu a day and slowly upping the dose. 5 is as high as i go personally, there are others far more experienced than me here. But thats my 2cents.


----------



## SSC (Dec 6, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> 7 to 9 is not weak, thats a hefty dose, i recommend starting at 2iu a day and slowly upping the dose. 5 is as high as i go personally, there are others far more experienced than me here. But thats my 2cents.



I meant the quality not quantity.. I think the stuff I bought in Mexico was “weak” quality - so I took higher dose no sides... new stuff - pharma grade - is stronger so I need to lower dose. Make sense?


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2020)

There’s nothing to prevent sides except lowering the dose. 

9iu is an incredibly high dose.  No matter what quality.


----------



## SSC (Dec 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> There’s nothing to prevent sides except lowering the dose.
> 
> 9iu is an incredibly high dose.  No matter what quality.



That’s what I’m understanding now. Initially I took that much because I was doing my math wrong and there were no instructions on the stuff I bought from Mexico. 

My new pharma grade is much easier to do the conversion and measurements so I stayed at the same level but the side effects are really intense.. I’m down to 3iu now


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 6, 2020)

You can take a few days off a week to manage sides too. A lot of people just dose 5 days a week.

For me personally, I have been doing that and adjusting dosage based on how I'm feeling and sides. I've been getting some tendonitis lately, which is mainly an accutane side for me, but hgh is not good for that either so I have not been using much hgh lately.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been getting some tendonitis lately, which is mainly an accutane side for me, but hgh is not good for that either so I have not been using much hgh lately.


c'mon man, don't burst my bubble w/ GH causing issues w/ tendonitis... i'm just trying to figure out how to train "around it" and it's been good.  I was really hoping GH would help cure that m'fer.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> c'mon man, don't burst my bubble w/ GH causing issues w/ tendonitis... i'm just trying to figure out how to train "around it" and it's been good.  I was really hoping GH would help cure that m'fer.


Get some voltaren (diclofenac is the generic i think) from the drug store if it flares up, that will help. Otherwise there is not much you can do.


----------

